# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  استفسارات عن معهد نيوهورايزن بالدمام

## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم* 
*عندي تساؤلات حول دبلوم الحاسب والانجليزي في معهد نيوهورايزن من ناحية التدريس ومستواه*
*ومن ناحية المبلغ  الدبلوم الكامل بكم  وعلى كم دفعه يُدفع وكم المبلغ في كل دفعه ندفعه للمعلومية الحاسب والانجليزي معاً*
*وشهادتهم طبعا موثووقه واحسن من غيرها موو* 
*واتمنى القى ردودكم لتفيدني* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*وعليكم السلاام أخ القلب المرح*

*انشاء الله أقدر افيدك أخي* 

*لاني ادرس حاسب في هلمعهد* 

*الدراسة ممتازه اخي*

*والشهادة مضمونه من جامعة المملك سعود* 

*والكتب كل انكليزي يعني الله المستعان اذا اتخصصت مافي عربي قليل العربي*

*بس الأسئلة تقدر تختار ياعربي يانكليزي*

*ومن ناحية الرسوم اول دفعة ضروري5000*

*وبعدين كل شهرين تدفع علي حسب المواد يعني كم مادة بتاخد وعلي حسب الساعات*

*يعني 3 ساعات للمادة 1200 وهكذا* 

*والمبلغ الكامل اعرف علدبلوم ئلي اني اخذه يعني دبلوم برمجه سنتين ب خمسة وعشرون الف وتسع مائة وخمسون ريال* 
*واذا تبي دبلوم سنة في بس مو برمجه شبكات وكون السعر ارخص طبعا* 
*واذا تبي اي معلومة اني حاضرة بالتوفيق أخي*

----------


## غزويa+

دام جامعة الملك سعود معترفها فيها .........هذا وجهي ادا حصلت منها فايده

تبي تستفيد روح وول ستريت في الخبر مقابل ساب الاقليمي افضل

----------


## سيناريو

*أخوي القلب المرح ليش ماتروح معهد الاداره إله مستقبل كله في الجرايد وظايف حق خريجين معهد الاداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*دبلوم حاسب أخوي متخرج للحين ماحصل وظيفه* 
*وعفووووووووووا*

----------

